# A thank you to army.ca



## 2ndChoiceName (1 Oct 2013)

Good day,

I just received a call from my recruiter and I'm going to the armoury to get sworn in on Tuesday. Whether I will be a success in the CF remains to be seen, but nevertheless I would like to take a moment to thank the users, staff, and owners of army.ca. 

Army.ca has given me some great information since I first applied to the CF over a year ago. I had no idea where to go and what to do and through reading posts and making some of my own I got a good idea of how to apply, who to talk to, how to act, etc. I have definitely been knocked down when I have had to be but it has always been respectful and for a reason.

TL;DR: Basically I just want to thank everyone on here for their advice, support, and occasionally, a reality check. Thank you all.

-2ndChoiceName


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Oct 2013)

Glad that you were able to get the assistance you needed. Best of luck!

Ex-Dragoon
DS


----------

